# Light bikes for a light wallet...



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Of the better known brands, what bike or frame provides the best bang for the buck as far as weight is concerned? Not taking aero into account/weight only. Scott? Trek? Giant? Specialized? Rivendall (j/k)???


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

seany916 said:


> Of the better known brands, what bike or frame provides the best bang for the buck as far as weight is concerned? Not taking aero into account/weight only. Scott? Trek? Giant? Specialized? Rivendall (j/k)???


Ibis makes a 2lb frame for $1400 - pretty tough to beat that


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

The old saying applies here:

Light, Strong, Cheap..........Pick 2

Of course, one mans cheap could be $4000 and anothers $1000. 

Oh alright, I'll try to be helpful. Cannondale CAAD8 bikes with 2006s on sale are light and a great buy.


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

*One option*

I'm assuming you didn't mean $1400 when you said cheap. Therefore, I would recommend a 2005 Fuji Team SL, not the matte black 2004 one. Fuji redesigned the frame in 2005 to be stiffer. They are about $350 +/- on ebay ($880 retail I believe). Highly recommended for the price to weight ratio, provided your weight isn't too high (around 200 lbs or less). I'm not sure of the exact weight but could build up to the 15 lbs range with some AC 350's, similiar to the OEM spec. This is an option if you really meant WW on the cheap. If you are interested in one I have a new 56cm I was just about to put up on ebay. PM me if you want any more info.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Take a look at the pedal force qs2 frame. www.pedalforce.com
runs $650 for the frame and they now have complete bike options. Even if you got the group somewhere else (or used some of your old stuff) it comes out pretty cheap for a complete bike.


----------



## stickfigure (Oct 30, 2005)

*My guess is Giant or Specialized*

If your focus is, as stated, on well-known brands, my guess is that you can get the best buy on a Giant or Specialized. Both companies make some fantastic bikes. Weight goes down as cost goes up.

Since about $700 will buy a 21-pound bike and $2000 will buy an 18-pounder, it seems that one normally has to pay about $400 for each pound of weight your bike loses.

It seems like a paradox, doesn't it? You pay more to buy less.




seany916 said:


> Of the better known brands, ...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Take a look at the pedal force qs2 frame. www.pedalforce.com
> runs $650 for the frame and they now have complete bike options. Even if you got the group somewhere else (or used some of your old stuff) it comes out pretty cheap for a complete bike.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75526

$550 for frame and fork, delivered. That's a killer price for a pretty good frame. I'm signed up for one. In a 53CM size it's a little over 2 lbs so that is pretty light.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

sub 14lb for £2500 

http://www.trigonbikes.co.uk/products.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

You have to get a Carbon bike I reckon.

Get a Giant TCR composite. Frame is about 1.1kg I think.

Decent components for the price.

Very good bike, but not great if you want to pose on a euro bike or feel good riding a 'heritage' brand.


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Light-cheap*

Try one of the Fuji AL frames. I one onwned a Fuji Team, Easton Al, 2.9 pounds fo a 61 cm frame. Actually a very nice riding frame.


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Light-cheap*

Try one of the Fuji AL frames. I one onwned a Fuji Team, Easton Al, 2.9 pounds fo a 61 cm frame. Actually a very nice riding frame.

Picked up the Frame and carbon fork NIB on Ebay for $325


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

stickfigure said:


> ....Since about $700 will buy a 21-pound bike and $2000 will buy an 18-pounder,....


Is that exactly right? I'm not sure either, that's why I'm asking. I bought an entry level Bottechia with Campy Xenon for around 450 bucks and spent and additional 600 bucks to get it to mid 18 pounds. So would $1,050 be relatively inexpensive for a mid 18 pounder? The heaviest thing now is the 1770 gram frame.


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

seany916 said:


> what bike or frame provides the best bang for the buck as far as weight is concerned?


Canyon is getting more and more popular. Check out their booth at EUROBIKE
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/galerie/gallery-en.html (Road bikes are towards the end of the slide show)

A 987g frame and 295g fork is not bad for $1,200. Plus they throw in a Syntace stem, a Smolik seat clamp and a FSA Orbit headset!
http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/index.html?b=37
http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/testreport.html?test=21

Their complete builds are a steal as well.


----------



## stickfigure (Oct 30, 2005)

hotskillet said:


> Is that exactly right? ... I bought an entry level Bottechia with Campy Xenon for around 450 bucks and spent and additional 600 bucks to get it to mid 18 pounds. So would $1,050 be relatively inexpensive for a mid 18 pounder?


I think you did a good job upgrading. An 18-pound bike is nice! I started on a Giant OCR3 at about 24 pounds and found that upgrades would cost too much. I now ride a Motobecane Le Champion SL, weighing about 16 pounds. It was the cheapest way for me to upgrade.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

My stock caad8 optimo1 (105/truvativ mix) weighed in at 18.3 stock without pedals. Add some pedals and you are at 19lbs, upgrade some cockpit pieces you are back at 18. That's my plan at least, should be less than $1500 for a new bike that weighs less than 18. Different wheelset will put me in the 17s, and who doesn't love buying wheels?


----------

